# Randolph, MA 12-27-10



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

Just a few from yesterdays storm. Trees were weighted
down with snow all over the place and random areas
had lost power. The Jeep gave a first rate performance
as it always has. Hope everyone cleaned house and
is getting ready for the next one! payup :waving:


----------

